# which one is accurate ?



## paleskin (Jun 20, 2008)

Just bought a new his x1550 512 megs ddr2 128 bit pcie

This is what I get from running gpu-z







This is waht I get from everest ultimate


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 20, 2008)

what's wrong?


----------



## paleskin (Jun 20, 2008)

notice the result's difference  ?
everest ------> 80 nm, gpu-z -------> 90 nm


----------



## polobunny (Jun 20, 2008)

Everest is. Radeon x1550 GPU is a 80nm die process.


----------



## paleskin (Jun 20, 2008)

@Polobunny, thanks for the clarification, aniwei is it normal for his x1550 to use rv 505 ? I see the serial number on my card's package is H155F512-R, which lead to hisdigital.com website that said rv515 with 80nm, while the card which I get is rv505.....this is very dissappointing indeed


----------



## polobunny (Jun 20, 2008)

I believe the x1550 is the RV516, a 80nm shrink of the 90nm RV515 (known as x1300). That's all from the top of my head though so I might be wrong.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 20, 2008)

rv505 seems to be 80 nm indeed, i'll update gpuz. if you can do it, remove the cooler and accurately measure the gpu die size please, that information is missing in gpu-z


----------



## paleskin (Jun 21, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> rv505 seems to be 80 nm indeed, i'll update gpuz. if you can do it, remove the cooler and accurately measure the gpu die size please, that information is missing in gpu-z



what's is "die" ? how do I measure it ?


----------



## polobunny (Jun 21, 2008)

What W1zzard is asking you to measure is the graphic processor.
You remove the heatsink and look out for that thing





The black thing is what you measure. Be warned though, this will void your product warranty with most companies as they do not endorse removal of the heatsink.


----------

